# best PCI or USB wireless adapter for the 3.5 kernel

## exclarinetist

I've been using a Cisco branded Linksys AE1000 and I should have read the reviews a bit closer. I bought it on amazon because it was cheap a year ago and the thing has had a horrible track record on my linux and windows machines   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

I'm looking to buy a new wireless adapter. What wireless card can I get that will require the least amount of extra setup and will have the best support on the 3.5.x kernel? I'm fine with a USB or PCI one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

exclarinetist,

Intel, Ralink or Atheros chipsets work.  I'm not sure if you can buy Intel based WiFi cards without buying an Intel motherboard.

Don't get too hung up on kernel versions - the kernel is updated about every 6 weeks.

Before you part with your hard earned cash - what does lspci or lsusb say about your hardware.

The info on tha packaging is next to useless. We need the Vendor and Device IDs.

----------

## 666threesixes666

wg111 v2 ebay usb adaptor.....  slap that bad boy in a coffee can with a usb a to a extender and ur good to go.  10 bones, ebay....  ultra easy cantenna rigging...

what ever my broadcom laptop uses i think its bcm43xx, firmware cutter binary blobs in my machine, supports packet injection, does good, decent strength

my pci wg311t not so powerful, but works with open source drivers out of the box, just need a linux kernel (and you obviously have that)

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers

if your filthy rich, and need absurd range alfa 1 watt (or 2 watt i guess) 

id suggest USB over pci, because usb can go between laptops and desktops.  you can setup your keyboard mouse etc etc wifi through a usb hub, and switch usb cord from pc to laptop easily.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

666threesixes666,

alfa 1 watt (or 2 watt i guess) ... is that legal anywhere in the world?

Try to keep it legal please, we don't want forums.gentoo.org shut down for encouraging others to break the law.

----------

